# Hello



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey,

I just joined up today, so I figured I'd make my intro post so I could go take a peek at the rest of the forums. I have currently four pink eyed white females all living together, I think they're about three months old now, and all wonderful. I've had them about a month, and they're my first mice. I wish I'd started a lot sooner!

I'm currently doing a little research because I'm thinking maybe of trying out a little breeding next year, but I want to get a lot of info before I start thinking about it too seriously. I plan to keep all of the fuzzy spawn :3.

I also keep three leopard geckos, who are much less sociable than my radar eared babies.

I am looking for some coloured mice (specifically a little black male, if I can get my hands on one.) so I'ma go haunt the sales section for a bit.

K xxx


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya................


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just discovered via PM that Kage probably owns PEWs bred by me and taken to the one local pet shop I sometimes supply - small world  Hi! :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Kage, welcome to the forum 

:cbanner


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> I have just discovered via PM that Kage probably owns PEWs bred by me and taken to the one local pet shop I sometimes supply - small world  Hi! :lol:


I thought the PEW in the photo had lovely ears, far too nice of a mouse to be a run of the mill pet shop mouse!

The pics look really lovely Kage, are you going to breed for show or hobby-I guess as it says you plan to keep all the babies then you wont be breeding many. I've got my fingers crossed for you that you dont get a litter full of males


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

ian said:


> MouseBreeder said:
> 
> 
> > I have just discovered via PM that Kage probably owns PEWs bred by me and taken to the one local pet shop I sometimes supply - small world  Hi! :lol:
> ...


Me too, but if I did I'd pay for them to be nuetered, me thinks XD.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats shows commitment! 
Other people have kept adult males together without any issues, as long as they stay together from a young age and are not seperated or bred from they might stay together without fighting. I keep my bucks together while they are young but they are seperated to be bred form and then have to live alone. They bucks get on well until I seperate them which is usually at about 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

ian said:


> Thats shows commitment!
> Other people have kept adult males together without any issues, as long as they stay together from a young age and are not seperated or bred from they might stay together without fighting. I keep my bucks together while they are young but they are seperated to be bred form and then have to live alone. They bucks get on well until I seperate them which is usually at about 10-12 weeks.


Well, I was going to try keeping them with Daddy, but then I rememebered I'm going to want to breed him at least once more after the first ones... So we'll see how it goes. .


----------

